# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  После перустановки Windows xp пропало сетевое подключение

## vladovs

До переустановки системы в папке Сетевые подключения находилось два типа "подключение по локальной сети" и "сетевой адаптер № такой-то". Соединение шло через "подключение по локальной сети". После переустановки в папке сетевого подключения остался только значок "сетевой адаптер № такой-то" (подключение ЛВС и высокоскоростного доступа). При этом указывается, что подключение присутствует, однако не происходит приема или передачи пакетов, а вместо 100 Мбит в секунду заявлены 400 (имеется только 100). Попытка создать новое сетевое подключение (используется модем DSL) не приводит к появлению такового в папке подключений, а попытка изменить свойства имеющегося "сетевого адаптера" выдает сообщение об ошибке и невозможности получения параметра протокола TCP/IP для подключения. Естественно, не получается связаться с ДСЛ модемом, хотя настройки сделаны правильно (раньше-то работало). Не помогло и использование подключения сети через диск установки. Посоветуйте, как быть. Неужели перустанавливать драйвер?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iron Monk

Посмотрите в диспетчере устройств - установлены ли драйвера на сетевую плату (отсутствие значка "восклицательный знак" (!) на устройстве).

----------


## vladovs

В диспетчере устройств показано наличие сетевого адаптера с указанием на его нормальную работу. Тип использования - сетевая плата, производитель Microsoft , а размещение VIA OHCI-совместимый IEEE-1394 хост-контроллер. Есть восклицательный кружок на Ethetrnet-контроллере, пишет о необходимости поставить драйвер. Самое интересное, что все работает из-под диска с Линуксом в оперативной памяти. Совсем не понимаю, как машина работала до переустановки, тем более, что дистрибутив тот же самый

----------


## Iron Monk

> Есть восклицательный кружок на Ethetrnet-контроллере, пишет о необходимости поставить драйвер.


 Это и есть - нужная Вам сетевая карта. Нужно устанавливать драйвера.

----------


## vladovs

Спасибо! А как же мне определить само устройство, если в его описании ничего не сказано о производителе?
Не понимаю только одного: почему при том же дистрибутиве в первый раз все прошло нормально, а при повторной установке требуется дополнительно попотеть! Может, попробовать переставить систему еще один раз?

----------


## Iron Monk

Сетевая карта интегрированная в материнскую плату или является отдельным устройством?
Если интегрированная - скачать LAN драйвер для данной материнки. Если отдельная - посмотреть, что написано на чипе, да и на самой сетевой карте. Возможны наклейки сзади платы.

----------


## vladovs

судя по-всему, сетевая плата отдельно. а можно ли использовать программу диагностики оборудования вроде Эвереста?

----------


## Iron Monk

> а можно ли использовать программу диагностики оборудования вроде Эвереста?


Можно. Но он может и не определить марку карты.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*

Как вариант - попробуйте поискать по "Коду экземпляра устройства".
Диспетчер устройств - Сетевая карта - вкладка "Сведения".
И по коду устройства через поисковики...

----------


## vladovs

У меня получилось такое после проверки программой AIDA64:  найден  сетевой адаптер 1394. Для этого адаптера указаны дата, версия, поставщик, INF -файл и аппаратный ID.  найдено описание устройства VIA VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394. также найден Etheret-контроллер Intel 82801DB ICH4 - LAN-Controller with 82562ET/EZ (CNR) PHY [A-1]. от этой информации что следует взять

----------


## Bratez

*сетевой адаптер 1394* - это устройство не является сетевой картой в обычном понимании, можете о нем забыть.

Вам нужно поставить драйвер на это:



> Etheret-контроллер Intel 82801DB ICH4 - LAN-Controller with 82562ET/EZ (CNR) PHY [A-1]


Очевидно, речь идет все-таки о сетевой карте, интегрированной в материнку.
Назовите точное наименование вашей материнской платы.
Оно обычно написано на самой плате сверху достаточно крупно,
или можно посмотреть в том же Эвересте.

----------


## vladovs

Системная плата определена программой Gigabyte GA-8 IEXP. Похоже, что сетевая плата интегрирована в материнку - в корпусе ее не видно.

----------


## thyrex

Вообще драйвера для материнской платы и всех интегрированных устройств идут вместе с диском для материнской платы

----------


## Bratez

Вот ссылка на ваш сетевой драйвер:
http://depositfiles.com/files/gisaehawu

Выбираем "Бесплатно", ждем 60 сек. и получаем ссылку на скачивание.

----------

vladovs

----------


## vladovs

Спасибо, поставил, все заработало!

----------

